
Descartes Labs Built a Top Supercomputer from Amazon Cloud - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/descartes-labs-built-a-top-500-supercomputer-from-amazon-cloud
======
Aperocky
This is notable as all of AWS server are 'commodity', meaning ordinary stuff
that's on a rack - the software could be a real breakthrough.

